# Deployment



## Jason Bourne (23 Mar 2005)

Hey,

Just wondering when the next oppurtunity for SigOp's to go overseas will be, like..what unit will be heading over next. I imagine apprentices graduating from CFSCE this year will be posted to these units? I was also wondering if JSR deploys by itself and works for itself overseas or works with other units. 

Jason


----------



## Gunner (23 Mar 2005)

If you are posted to CFJSR or to any of the the HQ and Sigs Sqns in Edmonton, Petawawa or Valcartier (in that order) you are probably have an opportunity to go on tour.  LFCA and LFWA both have units/rotations up for deployment in the coming year.


----------



## Canadian Sig (23 Mar 2005)

Most of those apprentices for this year will be going to a HQ & Sig sqn, not to an out-unit. Some recent graduates have been going direct to out units but we hear that that is going to slow down. That being said; sigs from the sqn in Pet should get the chance to go on roto4 to Kabul in Aug. I believe roto 5 is Edmonton (anybody else sure about that one?).  If you get the chance to do a tour as a sig in Afghanistan jump at it. It is the best time you will ever have doing the job.


----------



## PteCamp (23 Mar 2005)

For the tour coming up in Aug when will they know if they are adding the extra troops? 

-KaT


----------



## Canadian Sig (23 Mar 2005)

Havent heard yet. They are playing this one close to the chest. Kinda got my fingers crossed for a second trip over myself.  ^-^


----------



## PteCamp (23 Mar 2005)

Oh ok. My boyfriend is hoping to hear, he wants to go but wasn't on the first list...he's hoping he'll be added if the more troops are added.

-KaT


----------



## Radop (24 Mar 2005)

PteKec said:
			
		

> Oh ok. My boyfriend is hoping to hear, he wants to go but wasn't on the first list...he's hoping he'll be added if the more troops are added.
> 
> -KaT



TO&E will have been done and it will only be a matter of selecting the people now.  JSR already knows who is going and are training now.  If your boyfriend is here, and he is telling you he doesn't know, question him.  He may be an alternate but chances are he is leading you along.


----------



## luck881 (24 Mar 2005)

So RadOp, your guys brushing up on their telephone answering and photocopying skills?


----------



## PteCamp (24 Mar 2005)

Acutally he's at HQ and Sigs in Pet. He didn't even get an alterative position. He really wants this tour though.

-KaT


----------



## Radop (24 Mar 2005)

Luck881 said:
			
		

> So RadOp, your guys brushing up on their telephone answering and photocopying skills?



SRC buddy, no photocopying, no switchboard. lol

Once I get promoted, maybe I will get an MM.

One subordinate, two ottercomms buddy.


----------



## Radop (24 Mar 2005)

PteKec said:
			
		

> Acutally he's at HQ and Sigs in Pet. He didn't even get an alterative position. He really wants this tour though.
> 
> -KaT



No he is not but Luck is as we swapped places eh luck.  I will get a tour and I went to Afghanistan and will probably be back there for Nov or Dec this year.  The rank is the only thing I don't know at this time.


----------



## Canadian Sig (25 Mar 2005)

PteKec said:
			
		

> Acutally he's at HQ and Sigs in Pet.
> -KaT



   B troop?


----------



## Radop (25 Mar 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> B troop?



I was for two years you know that.  So watch what you say or I will sic the women from ops on you!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Sorry Radop. Was asking KaT if her other half was B tp. Turns out he works with me. Keep the ops women off. I already have one female sig to deal with..lol


----------



## PteCamp (26 Mar 2005)

Hey what's wrong with female sigs???


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Mar 2005)

Not a thing. I'm married to one actualy.


----------



## PteCamp (26 Mar 2005)

Hmmm...I dunno...sounds skeptical to me.....


----------



## Radop (26 Mar 2005)

PteKec said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I dunno...sounds skeptical to me.....



Its an inside joke and he is married to another sig op from the sqn in pet


----------



## Jason Bourne (28 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys..I wanna get on the ROTO 5 from Edmonton if there is one

Jason


----------



## Radop (29 Mar 2005)

I will be willing to bet there will be one.  Maybe I will be on it from Kingston.


----------



## Canadian Sig (30 Mar 2005)

Hey Rad op, rumor has roto 6 coming out of Pet and being the same size as 0 was.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (31 Mar 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Hey Rad op, rumor has roto 6 coming out of Pet and being the same size as 0 was.


Roto's 3 and 4 also.  Knowing my luck I'll be on Roto 6 or the PRT roto 1.  I dont wanna do any more time in Afghanistan.


----------



## Canadian Sig (31 Mar 2005)

I have been champing at the bit to go and hit up another tour in Afghanistan. The rumor around here (Pet) is that Roto 4  onward might be alot farther south than the last ones. That would make Roto 4 almost like another Roto 0. Maybe if I ask real nice...lol


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (31 Mar 2005)

There will be 2 camps and 2 seperate missions...roto 4,5,6 in kabul will stay that way, the new ones would be 0,1,2 etc.


----------



## Canadian Sig (1 Apr 2005)

It doesnt sound that way from up here. It has been speculated (in public) that the whole Canadian contingent will be moved to Kandahar.


----------



## PteCamp (1 Apr 2005)

i just put in my name for Roto 85 Op Danaca. 
Hopefully that will go through, it's no Afghanistan though lol

-KaT


----------



## Fitzgerald (2 Apr 2005)

ROTO 85? And I thought ROTO 3 in Kabul was cushy.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (4 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> It doesnt sound that way from up here. It has been speculated (in public) that the whole Canadian contingent will be moved to Kandahar.


Speculation is the key word.  I've heard from many sources that there will be 2 missions, Kabul will be under ISAF and the PRT will be under OEF.


----------



## RossF (14 May 2005)

Hey any Reserve SigOps -- How long did it take you before you were qualified to be deployed overseas? (In approximate years.)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (14 May 2005)

Years? As far as I know you can be deployed on tour as a sig op after you complete your 3s. The more experience/ courses you have, the better though... You usually do your 3s the summer after basic. However remember, just because you apply for a tour doesn't mean you'll necessarily get it...


----------



## RossF (14 May 2005)

Ahh okay, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## PteCamp (15 May 2005)

Also, in regards to tours...you also need your security clearance, which right now is taking a long time to get..


----------



## Canadian Sig (16 May 2005)

Actually, for Roto 0 they gave everyone who needed it a blanket clearance. It was only god for the length of the tour but it allowed everyone to go.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2005)

If you apply for tour, and they accept you for pre-deployment training, they'll expedite your clearance. The guys from my unit on EW Surge without their clearances were bumped up to get them before they were sent off, took only a few months at the most.

Sadly, the little r isn't a high priority for clearances from CSIS.


----------



## Radop (21 May 2005)

If you don't have a clearance, you should not be on pre-deployment trg.  That is one of the items to select people before they go on training to relieve people who had to be replaced on tour.


----------

